

Waking up in the same place every morning is boring - jojopotato
http://www.rationalcraft.com/Winscape.html

======
jaaron
I was hoping for someone who actually tries to sleep somewhere different every
night. Reminds me of a friend who tries to never order the same thing twice at
any restaurant. Doesn't take too long before that becomes difficult, but any
time he goes to a restaurant that has something he hasn't tried, he orders
that. I was always impressed with that approach to life.

~~~
wallflower
I'm curious. Does your friend balance his meal exploration adventureness with
boring-ness in other parts of his life? Or is he a free spirit?

------
EricButler
All product demo videos should include a confused baby.

------
teaspoon
Waking up alone every morning isn't fun either, but that's what you'll need to
do for perspective tracking to work properly.

~~~
ars
And wear a large necklace box.

------
papersmith
I wonder if you can achieve similar effect by projecting a video shot with
fisheye lens onto a concave screen.

------
jojopotato
Hidden down below he also has a video of how he made it:

<http://www.rationalcraft.com/Winscape_MakingOf.html>

------
whimsy
Sweet Minerva, this is super cool! I hope this technology matures.

This is one of the promises of sci-fi, right? It seems a heck of a lot easier
to do right than flying cars.

------
10ren
_Slow glass_ at last!

Bob Shaw's _The light of other days_
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_light#Slow_light_in_fictio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_light#Slow_light_in_fiction)

------
merraksh
This reminded me of an old movie:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF6DI0btvVY>

Makes more sense to Italian speaking people.

------
tuacker
The short train scene shown in the video is from
<http://nrkbeta.no/2009/12/18/bergensbanen-eng/>

------
adamsmith
now all we need is for someone to get the right head tracking cameras set up
for a more production ready solution. how cool would that be!

------
asimjalis
I like the way it combines the Wii and the iPhone. The name -- Winscape -- is
unfortunate though. It makes it sound like a Windows program.

~~~
olliesaunders
Well it is a program, sort of, for windows, sort of, but not for Windows, I
think.

------
jrockway
A great gift for your friends with only one eye.

~~~
Aron
I believe stereo vision provides little 3D info at long distances.

~~~
jrockway
But it provides info at short distances, which is where the monitors are.

------
Rickasaurus
It's cool, but not as cool as waking up in other people's beds.

